# Assassins with other snails



## Gibby (Aug 5, 2009)

I've loads of baby assassin snails thanks to transferring some bogwood from the wife's tank to mine. I guesstimate that I have around 50 or so as they are so small they only come out at night. I also have some, 11 when I put them in, khuli loaches and 3 sidthimunki. Let's just say that any pond snails are guaranteed not to survive very long 

I would like some algae eating snails as I have lots of Anubias Nana which tends to get BBA now and again. I'm also considering some MTS for their burrowing capabilities.

I do not want an apple snail as it would probably grow to the size of a softball in my tank and a friend spent ages trying to clean the remains of his when it died.

I would really appreciate comments as to:
Will MTS survive with the assassins?
Would nerites be ok and if so what size should I buy them?
Any other snail suggestions?

TIA


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

Buy Oto for algae instead.


----------



## Gibby (Aug 5, 2009)

Got 4 but they don't touch the BBA


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Jul 15, 2006)

> Will MTS survive with the assassins?


they will eat them but if you put in a good amount to start it should be fine. since they dig in the substrate they wont be able to get them all.



> Would nerites be ok and if so what size should I buy them?


i havent had a problem. i have both assassins and nerites in several of my tanks. they will go after the other snails ferts.



> I do not want an apple snail as it would probably grow to the size of a softball


there are some apple snails that get that big. there are also others snails the mystery snail/Pomacea bridgesii that gets to be about golf ball size.


----------

